# this or that



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

It's really....REALLY basic.  =]

Answer the question, then ask a new one. 


Ready....set.... 




Wine or Beer?


----------



## lordson (Nov 10, 2007)

beer

cold weather or hot?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

FINANLY!!! lol

COLD!

Bath or shower?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 11, 2007)

shower

decaf or caf?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Caf.

Boxers or Briefs?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

boxers.. easier to take off!

uhh... 

import or domestic (cars)


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Import.

Cats or dogs?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

Pitties!! I mean dogs!

mac or pc?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

PC.

Film or digital?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

mmmmm god.. hard one..  digital..

pop or soda?


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

pop

sweet or salty?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

BOTH!  at the same time!! lol jk idk... sweet

myspace or facebook?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Facebook.

Sweet potatoes or Yams?


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

Sweet potato Fries!

Summer or Winter?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Winter.

Cancer or AIDS (sorry, I'm drunk)?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> *Winter.*
> 
> Cancer or AIDS (sorry, I'm drunk)?



YESH!!!

cancer... because they have a cure for some of them lol

trying to get your post count up or playing a game?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Playing a game.

White or wheat?


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 11, 2007)

Wheat

Stuff or things?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

Eh both.. Things

koolaid or PURPLE DRANK1?!!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Koolaid. I ain't drankin no purple drank. What's it got in it? Water, sugar, and purple.

Singing or Dancing?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> Koolaid. I ain't drankin no purple drank. What's it got in it? Water, sugar, and purple.
> 
> Singing or Dancing?



LMAO!!! its grape koolaid....


singing and dancing!!

Stove or oven?


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

Oven


indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Outdoors.

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 11, 2007)

Red

sneakers or crocs?


----------



## duncanp (Nov 11, 2007)

sneakers...

colour or color


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

color

Mysteries or romance?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Romance.

Cake or Pie?


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 11, 2007)

cake

weebl or bob


----------



## chris_arnet (Nov 11, 2007)

weebl?

hehe...
canon or nikon?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Canon.

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Fangman (Nov 11, 2007)

Mountain
spring or autumn?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Autumn.

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

shaken 

vag or anal?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL. Vagina all the way baby. (though the other does cross most everyone's mind at one time or another).

Silver or gold?


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

Gold !!

walking or biking?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

(sorry have had sex on my mind all day)  

silver jewelry, gold coins

Heater or fire place


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Fire place! (or sex in front of the fireplace if you prefer  )

Opera or Ballet?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

Heyyyyyyyy 

Ballet!! (I used to do it)

draw or doodle


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

doodle

Peas or Green Beans?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

uke: NEITHER!! i hate veggies!!

Mug or coffee cup


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

Mug!

grain or malt whisky?


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

Mug - with nice rich hot chocolate with mini marshmallows floating on top... brb lol


----------



## ladykrae (Nov 11, 2007)

grain


Zoo or Wild?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

malt whisky, and zoo

trillian or aim,yahoo, msn (original)


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

(ugh, grain )

wild of course

oops, too late ... well ICQ (the original) of course 

early bird or sleep late?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

up all night sleep all day!! yeahhh!!

on girls u like short hair or long?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 11, 2007)

Long

coffee or tea


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

teaaaa omg I love me some tea! God im so bored tonight

Phonebook or 411?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 11, 2007)

phonebook

mac or pc


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

dang only 50 posts and already a repeat.

pc

pepsi or coke prods


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Coke

Death penalty or life sentence?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 11, 2007)

life sentence

sorry about the repeat


pen or pencil


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

DEATH!!!!!!!

waffle or pancake


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 11, 2007)

waffle

short or long sleeves


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 11, 2007)

long

left handed or right handed


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

Right Handed.

Skiing or Snowboarding?


----------



## lordson (Nov 11, 2007)

skiing, mianly becausei can't snowboard but it looks cool

salad or veggies?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

Water skiing!!

talk or text?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Salad and Talk.

Reading or writing?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

read

stalker or stalkie


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 12, 2007)

Stalker

Airbus or Boeing?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

boeing?

male or female


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Female.

Bottles or cans?


----------



## ferny (Nov 12, 2007)

bottles



Popper scooper or bare hands?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Beer bottles!! 

would'nt it be cool if beer came in a 2 liter?? (looks at the sunkist 2l on my desk)

cup or glass?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Scooper fa sho.

Natural or C-Section?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

GAY why am I last!? again!?

Natural

uv blue or uv cherry?


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

Can you touch someone right now?

Breaks or Drum & Bass?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Scratching. But I'll go with breaks.

CD or Vinyl?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

cd

uv blue or uv cherry!


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

The kids love the breaks. DnB is a little tough. We love digi but vinyl gives you the true freedom. Whatever UV Blue is I vote for it.

Mountains or Desert?

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Mountains

cartoons or live action


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

live action

UV BLUE OR UV CHERRY!?!!?!?!?!?!?!? 

damn it I can't decide on a drink and its gotten over looked twice! lol


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Blue

Paper or plastic


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 12, 2007)

paper

canon or nikon


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

Live action! I have to say that I am the guy in the grocery store using his own bag.

Love & Bass


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh yeah... Nikon.

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

canon

Zoom or Telephoto


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Let me edit the rules w/ this post...

You are only supposed to answer the post on top of yours. Now sometimes people post at the same time and a diff one will be ontop after you post. thats okay. the next person can simply answer both and then ask.

okay thanks and resume.


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

Wide Angle.

Love & Bass


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Let me edit the rules w/ this post...
> 
> You are only supposed to answer the post on top of yours. Now sometimes people post at the same time and a diff one will be ontop after you post. thats okay. the next person can simply answer both and then ask.
> 
> okay thanks and resume.



I backed up due to no question


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Orange or grape soda?

edit- uv blue and uv cherry are apart of the uv alcohol family


----------



## craig (Nov 12, 2007)

Grape Ape of course.

Love & Bass


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn it Craig! You have to ask a question!!


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Kodak or Ilford?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Kodak

Red or green?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Red.

Rococo or Dada?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

green *EDIT*  Rococo

Kodak or Fuji


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

damnit you're not playing by the rules! you have to ask a question after you answer!


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> damnit you're not playing by the rules! you have to ask a question after you answer!


fixed


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh.

Fuji.

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

DAMN ALL OF YOU!!!!

kodak

Pittie or lab


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Lab.

Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Chicken, Glasses.. AND DAMN YOU FOR NOT LIKING PITTIES!!

God its late to many drinks!

Dream or goal?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Dream.

Roses or Lillies?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Roses

My house or yours?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Roses *EDIT* Yours

Wrist watch or Pocket watch


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Neither Cell phone baby!!

fry daddy or frier


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Frier.

Fast food or real food?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Uhhh Real food

TO-MA-TO or TA-MA-TO


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

TO-MA-TO

Swimming pool or ocean?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Lake?

rock or roll?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Rock and roll

snakes or worms


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

EWWW neither! but if I had to choose.. worms...

Painful or quick and easy death?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

Painful but quick

Yes or No


----------



## ferny (Nov 12, 2007)

No


toothbrush or loo brush?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

loo brush (I dont have much tooth left)

Cash or Money


----------



## ferny (Nov 12, 2007)

cash

But I thought cash was money?

sofa or couch?


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

(Question as to how does one refer to it)

couch

Hat or Ear muffs


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hat

ski or snowboard


----------



## paranoidandroid13 (Nov 12, 2007)

snowboard.

To be or not to be?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Be.

Ranch or Blue Cheese?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 12, 2007)

ranch

beatles or rolling stones


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Hard one! stones?

morning person or not?


----------



## JDS (Nov 12, 2007)

Not.

Charcoal or propane grill?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 12, 2007)

Charcoal

Laptop or Desktop?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

I wish I had a laptop. But i have a desktop

email or mail?


----------



## JDS (Nov 12, 2007)

email

brown, dark, or white? (chocolate)      - does 3 choices break the rules?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure...

I like all CHOCOLATE!! YUM!!

Apple or pear


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

apple

marmite or vegemite ?


----------



## Photovision (Nov 12, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Roses
> 
> My house or yours?


 
Yours

Top or Bottom?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

hey!! You have to answer the last one only mister!!

marmite, top

opera or firefox?


----------



## Photovision (Nov 12, 2007)

.............firefox

truth or dare?


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 12, 2007)

Dare

right or wrong


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Wrong 

man or woman


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 12, 2007)

woman

promiscuity or commitment


----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2007)

commitment

spit or.....

foreplay or horseplay


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

foreplay 

sprite or 7up


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 12, 2007)

Sprite

Action or Drama (movies)


----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2007)

drama - from these two

tabasco or texas pete


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 12, 2007)

tabasco


chevy or ford


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

ford

wide or college ruled?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 12, 2007)

college

buy the cd or download it


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 12, 2007)

buy

War or Peace


----------



## lordson (Nov 13, 2007)

peace

listen to you heart or listen to your head


----------



## Battou (Nov 13, 2007)

Head

This or that


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 13, 2007)

That

bills or freedom


----------



## lordson (Nov 14, 2007)

bills

love or lots and lots of money LOTS


----------



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

lots and lots of money

 or :mrgreen:


----------



## ferny (Nov 14, 2007)

:mrgreen:

Holga or Polaroid


----------



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

Polaroid

Bob or Robert


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 14, 2007)

Bob

Golf or tennis


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

golf

Daimler or Chrysler?


----------



## skieur (Nov 14, 2007)

Chrysler

Motorhome or travel trailer?

skieur


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 14, 2007)

travel trailer

ear buds or headphones


----------



## JDS (Nov 14, 2007)

earbuds

gas or electric?


----------



## Coldow91 (Nov 14, 2007)

gas


laptop or desktop


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 14, 2007)

desktop

girl or boy


----------



## Battou (Nov 14, 2007)

Girl (that is what I would choose of course)

Top or Bottom


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 14, 2007)

top... of you 

lettuce or tomato


----------



## Alpha (Nov 14, 2007)

Lettuce.

David or Victoria Beckham?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

MMM they are both sexy.

Jamoca (sp) shake or mcflurry?


----------



## Photovision (Nov 15, 2007)

tomato

Just rude or just ignorant?


----------



## nossie (Nov 15, 2007)

ignorant

LCD or CRT?


----------



## skieur (Nov 15, 2007)

CRT

OLED or LCD?


----------



## nossie (Nov 15, 2007)

Currently LCD
The biggest technical problem for OLEDs is the limited lifetime of the organic materials. In particular, blue OLEDs typically have lifetimes of around 5,000 hours when used for flat-panel displays, which is lower than typical lifetimes of LCD, LED or PDP technology &#8211; each currently rated for about 60,000 hours, depending on manufacturer and model. But in 2006 experiments found that it is possible to swap the chemical component for a phosphorescent one, if the subtle differences in energy transitions are accounted for, resulting in lifetimes of up to 20,000 hours for blue PHOLEDs.[26]

Pinky or the Brain?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 15, 2007)

pinky 

and no one answerd my question damnit

Jamoca (sp) shake or mcflurry?


----------



## nossie (Nov 15, 2007)

mcflurry

Batcow or Cowbat?


----------

